# Opening Weekend Report



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I hoped to get out Saturday, but alas other commitments prevented much fishing, I only snuck out for about an hour and managed one very small brookie. I made up for it Sunday, hitting the road before sunrise with a couple buddies to try our luck for Browns. 

Just as the sun was rising and we neared our destination, a neat surprise greeted us on the drive in, and then stopped to watch us from the hill side, where I was able to snap a couple pictures:

Those aren't deer, look close!


















We saw tons of other wildlife that morning as well: a coyote, lots of turkeys, ducks, deer and a bald eagle. Unfortunately, I didn't get any good shots of those though...

As we got down to the river, we saw that the water was pretty high, as expected. I started out flipping spinners and working my way upstream through the log jams:










It wasn't long before I started getting follows and caught a couple small browns around 8 inches. After a while, it was pretty clear that I was getting plenty of looks on spinners, but few takes. Remembering the advice I've gotten from some of the guys on this site, I switched up techniques (I'll let you guess). I was quickly rewarded by bringing a few browns to hand from 12-15 inches. I moved down and then caught 3 fish in a row in that same range from the same run at the tail out of a log jam. After releasing the 3rd fish, I made another cast in the same spot. Pretty soon I felt a solid strike and set the hook. Right away I knew something was different and my drag started to 'zing!' After a lengthy battle, 4 long runs, and several close calls with a "log jam of no return," I was rewarded with this dandy of almost 22 inches:










Soon after, I met back up with my buddies at the truck, shared stories and a luke-warm beer. Another great opening weekend was in the books. Thanks for coming along!
Don


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Great report! Killer pictures of those elk, and that is one hog of a brown. Can't imagine a day outdoors in Michigan that gets a whole lot better than that.


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome post and some great pics.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

Great post and report Don.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Good stuff there Don.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome pix and great fish!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Great post!! 

So what was the technique change anyway? Crawlers? Floating rapala? Jig?


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great report Don.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Loved the story & the pictures.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome..... Great report!!!


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

great job, my favorite story of the trout year so far, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

What a great day Don. When everything comes together!


----------



## bucksnbass (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful fish and great pictures! Kinda gave me the chills....itching to get out this weekend!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah buddy.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thx everyone for the kind words, it was a nice opener, one I'll remember for a while!
Don


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great opener! Love the elk picture, it looks like what you would see on a front of a magazine.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice fish Don, that brown is a good looking fish.


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

fishinDon said:


> It wasn't long before I started getting follows and caught a couple small browns around 8 inches. *After a while, it was pretty clear that I was getting plenty of looks on spinners, but few takes. Remembering the advice I've gotten from some of the guys on this site, I switched up techniques (I'll let you guess).* I was quickly rewarded by bringing a few browns to hand from 12-15 inches. I moved down and then caught 3 fish in a row in that same range from the same run at the tail out of a log jam. After releasing the 3rd fish, I made another cast in the same spot. Pretty soon I felt a solid strike and set the hook. Right away I knew something was different and my drag started to 'zing!' After a lengthy battle, 4 long runs, and several close calls with a "log jam of no return," I was rewarded with this dandy of almost 22 inches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you've given us ample time for guessing, you can probably just spell it out for us...uh...I mean for other members who may still be stumped. I mean you don't really want to keep that nugget of wisdom to yourself do you? Aren't you bound by some sportsmen code of honor to pay it forward?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

DReihl9896 said:


> Now that you've given us ample time for guessing, you can probably just spell it out for us...uh...I mean for other members who may still be stumped. I mean you don't really want to keep that nugget of wisdom to yourself do you? Aren't you bound by some sportsmen code of honor to pay it forward?


I put that sentence in my post as a tip of the cap to a few experienced/advanced fishermen from this site - and they know who they are - that have helped me over the years.

What I've come to learn is that if they share a nugget of wisdom with me, it's usually done in private, and even then it still takes me years to figure out how to do it properly.  That said, I'm sure you can figure it out, and you've probably fished this way before.

Good luck! Learning this stuff is more than half the fun!
Don


----------

